# Cambridge Autogleam: Ferrari California, RUF Cayenne turbo, Carrera GT etc detailed



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Evening. Been a while! 

These were all detailed last month over a period of 2 weeks. Not the most detailed write ups I'm afraid but some interesting cars non the less..

First up was the massive Porsche Cayenne Turbo which had a full RUF body / engine conversion. Sounded like a dragon clearing its throat when it starts!

Correction was done over 2 days and then finished with Menzerna Powerlock Sealant










































































The next up was a navy blue Porsche Carrera GT. I'd detailed this a few years ago so it just needed a light Gloss Enhancement detail to restore it to its full shiny glory. Waxed with Zymol Vintage


















































Then it was a massive job over 3 days on a solid black Ferrari California. It had clearly been very poorly polished at some point and it was looking very dull.


















Before machine polishing









After machine polishing









Before machine polishing









After polishing









This was then refined with a super soft finishing pad and menzerna 106FA finishing polish
















Its actually a deceptively large car so polishing took the best part of 2.5 days. It was then waxed with Zymol vintage.


















































































Next up was a 1 day protection detail on a new Porsche 997 Turbo S which had some mat carbon wrap already applied. The paint work was protected with Menzerna Powerlock Sealant and the matt film was waxed with Swissvax Opaque


























































And finally a couple of days were spent on a Gloss Enhancement detail on this Mini Cooper S Works. Again protected with Menzerna Powerlock Sealant


































































Thanks for looking.

As always you can follow us on  or


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice selection of cars there :thumb:


----------



## CARLTON (Nov 3, 2011)

That body kit is abit mental. Makes it look like a hot wheels car lol. Beautiful job though guys! Well done.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Totally awesome work. Love the Cayenne.......


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

How many cars at the one address , some nice one's and that Cayenne with that kit is awesome :lol:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work Nathan. Not sure on the Cayenne bodykit, but the finish is stunning.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Nath, that brown interior in the Calli is shweeeeeet !


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

All look fresh mate. Love the look of that cayenne.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

CARLTON said:


> That body kit is abit mental. Makes it look like a hot wheels car lol. Beautiful job though guys! Well done.


TBH it wasn't a great fit either. Paint was cracking in a couple of places where the bodykit met the OEM body panels.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll bet that Cayenne is Rapid, I've driven a Turbo S which shouldn't be allowed to be as quick as it is so the Ruff must be mental!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That RUF looks liquid, really love the porsche metallic black.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Fantastic portfolio! 

The Cayenne looks mad,a rare machine. Great work and images as always gents.


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder how he makes his mind up when he needs to go somewhere quick. Great work


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ferrari and Porsche for me great job stunning motors Black beauties, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning work Nathan... Love the cayanne and teh Cali interior.. great stuff


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Bloody hell :thumb:

Awesome array of metal, looking mint indeed.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

OH MY GOD!
What the Fˇˇˇ have you done to the paint of that RUF Cayenne? :argie:

Do you have more pictures of the Cayenne or Carrera GT?
Maybe a full write up?


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

True mirror finish!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing work there! :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

cayenne has got to belong to a footballer, surely? lol

lovely work though


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

love the carrera gt, one of my favourite cars
great work


----------

